# Soft tissue mass on foot



## codedog (Aug 8, 2008)

Patient had a soft tissue mass with resection of dorsal exostosis of right foot . Operative report says  deep so i want to code 28045=-is this right ?--and what about the dorsal exostosis- is it included>?-2 different incisions was noted .  thanks - trent


----------



## mbort (Aug 8, 2008)

trent..can you post the note?  and you code for an ASC right? Do you have the pathology back for the mass?


----------



## codedog (Aug 8, 2008)

*mass on foot*

yes came back as 211.1 benign fibrotic synovial  tissue


----------



## mbort (Aug 8, 2008)

28045 is ok for the mass but without seeing which bone the dorsal exostosis was on, I wouldnt want to comment on that portion without seeing the note.


----------



## codedog (Aug 8, 2008)

i know the dictation said soft tissue mass to the dorsum of right foot.


----------

